# Sexy Mae SSBBW



## sexymaessbbw (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello I am new to this site.


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome. Glad you are here.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 24, 2009)

welcome, lady.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Mae!

I saw you on FF. Welcome on Dims:wubu:
Hope you enjoy your time here and that you will find a site to model soon. I cannot wait to see more from you:bow:


----------



## GTAFA (Aug 24, 2009)

The name is accurate... I too saw you in FF land. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 24, 2009)

sexymaessbbw said:


> Hello I am new to this site.



Welcome, I hope your stay is a pleasant one.
Rollhandler


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Aug 24, 2009)

sexymaessbbw said:


> Hello I am new to this site.




Hi, Welcome to DIM's


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle...............


----------



## likesmbig (Aug 25, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Dimensions Forums


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 28, 2009)

sexymaessbbw said:


> Hello I am new to this site.



Welcome to Dimensions,Mae.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 28, 2009)

great thread


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

*subscribed*

Kidding.

Welcome to Dimensions, Mae! Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2009)

Hang on! I need my glasses.

Welcome, Mae!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2009)

sexymaessbbw said:


> Hello I am new to this site.



Hello Sexymae!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello? Anyone home?


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 10, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Hello? Anyone home?



ME!! I am waiting for cookies!!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> ME!! I am waiting for cookies!!



I brought some "last of summer" lemonade. Care for a glass?


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 13, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I brought some "last of summer" lemonade. Care for a glass?



sure, it will go good with the cookies and the sound of crickets...


----------

